# Sexy or creepy?: Madonna



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going with creepy. LOL







source:

Go Fug Yourself: Fug the Cover: Madonna


----------



## Aprill (Mar 7, 2008)

uhm...eww?


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2008)

it kind of reminds me of a nappy/diaper. Don't you think?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 7, 2008)

she reminds me of the women that used to live at the old age home i worked with...

who coinsidently did wear diapers


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 7, 2008)

Definitely creepy.....whenever I see Madonna in a leotard it makes me want to vomit


----------



## Ricci (Mar 7, 2008)

masculine looking


----------



## Merecat (Mar 7, 2008)

The diaper look and the apparently absent nipple are a little disconcerting to me...


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 7, 2008)

creepy


----------



## luxotika (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the Chanel gloves, or whatever those are?


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2008)

She's really gettin up there huh? When is the mature but sexy madonna gonna arrive?


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

Creepy. She looks like an alien.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 7, 2008)

creepy! she's almost 50 and i'm no way saying that she should be put in a nun outfit but she should tone it down a bit! i'm 16 and i wouldn't wear a leotard! lol


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2008)

creepy. what was she thinking ?


----------



## monniej (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Merecat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The diaper look and the apparently absent nipple are a little disconcerting to me... the nipple's there! is just a bit lower than it used to be! ask me, i know! lmao~ i love madonna, but sometimes it's just hard to let go, you know. i think she's turning 50 this year, too.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 7, 2008)

LMAO, creepy definitely, i still love those arms though  but yeah, i agree she looks masculine too.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 7, 2008)

That photo does not do her any favors


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to go with creepy.


----------



## Manda (Mar 7, 2008)

My vote is creepy as well, eeeks!


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 8, 2008)

Boring.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 8, 2008)

creepy all the way!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm with all of you, creepy. I had no idea she was going to be 50....that's OLD!!!


----------



## beaglette (Mar 8, 2008)

Are sexy or creepy the only choices?





Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ewww....creepy.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm with all of you, creepy. I had no idea she was going to be 50....that's OLD!!!



Not especially sexy, but far from creepy. I'm 60, so fifthy is not old. Beyonce - Ageless Sex Goddess !


----------



## chocobon (Mar 8, 2008)

Ewwww creepy and crappy!


----------



## econ34 (Mar 8, 2008)

ick


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Alright Madomna, it's about time that you move on. LMAO


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 8, 2008)

I think Madonna's trying too hard to be cool because she's afraid to lose her popularity with the younger audience. She's smart to not let the camera get too close to her face and those scarily wrinkled and veined hands.


----------



## ceri2 (Mar 8, 2008)

urghh!!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey I hope I look that good whan I'm old, But man is that a creepy pic! Everthing about it is just wrong. Shes just to old to be dressing like that, even IF she is Madonna....


----------



## Darla (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the Chanel gloves, or whatever those are? No those look like batting gloves..
Hey did anyone see her SEX book from a few years past? There were a bunch of pics of her that this would have fit right in here with .. and NO i didn't buy it!


----------



## Karren (Mar 8, 2008)

Weird!! and creepy!! not sexy at all!!


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 8, 2008)

ugly, very bad taste


----------



## internetchick (Mar 8, 2008)

I wouldn't call it sexy or creepy. Maybe weird?

And I agree with whoever said they hope they look that good at 50.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2008)

lol, agreed, I hope I look that good too - I just hope I'm not wearing diapers by then



LOL


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 8, 2008)

not sexy for sure~~LOL


----------



## No0ra (Mar 9, 2008)

*@[email protected]*


----------



## Dianergy (Mar 10, 2008)

Really sort of both - Madonna always conveys sex - and her look here is creepy/kinky.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG! she looks awsome for her age


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alright Madomna, it's about time that you move on. LMAO I agree!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 11, 2008)

whatever floats ya boat, however i think she is becoming to masculine also....she is a very interesting looking woman but i would not say pretty


----------



## bCreative (Mar 11, 2008)

Very creepy!!


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 12, 2008)

Creepy


----------



## tsuxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Huuuuh.

I've seen worse, to be honest, and I don't much mind or care about what she does in the long run.

I'd say she's just another human being. Just, well.. famous, pretty well-off, and a bit of a rebel when it comes to her never-ending career. She's still around, kickin' it, and that's kind of cool. When she quits, though, I'll be happy for her. I think she's sticking around in the bizz a liiiittle too long..

I like some of her older music, and a bit of her new music, though, and I always thought she was pretty wise, so I'd have to say I wouldn't mind if she kept going for a while. She's great.


----------



## enyadoresme (Mar 20, 2008)

well....at least her body's still on point for her age

that's the only positive thing i have to say about that picture


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 20, 2008)

CREEPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 20, 2008)

*Runs in other direction*


----------

